# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  srce mi lupa

## buby

da li netko imao takvih problema?
srce mi ful skače, imam osjećaj da će mi iskočiti kroz usta
a sve prilikom nikakvog napora
uvijek sam imala niski tlak, 100/60
pijem prenatal, dojim
krvna slika od prije cca mjesec dana bila super

----------


## cekana

draga, štitnjača 8) provjeri hormone!

----------


## buby

ups
ja sam se nadala da je to nekaj onak, jedna od stvari poslije poroda
a da prvo pitam za kardiologa?
najbolje otići kod opće prakse znači - uputnice i ajmo

----------


## cekana

... meni je bila frka poslije prvog i drugog, i sad očekujem...ali tek kad su bebe bile 10mj. Možda si malo preumorna, preopterećena, sve držiš u sebi i onda negdje puca... šta veliš na to?

----------


## buby

pa ne znam...
što se tiče dojenja super mi je, ide bez beda, baš sam opuštena
prvi put sam imala paklenih mjeseh dana na početku :/

----------


## miracool

I kod mene je ista stvar, srce mi lupa nenormalno i tako mi je bilo isto odmah dan nakon poroda.Kad su mi izvadili krv željezo je palo na najnižu granicu i meni su rekli da mi je zbog nedostatka željeza. Morala sam ga nastavit pit i kad sam došla kući al neko vrime sam prikinila i evo ima par dana opet je počelo, opet sam počela uzimat tablete i opet je dobro.Pa se sad pitam pa neću valjda sad nonstop morat to pit.Inače iman dosta niski tlak, zna bit i 90/60. I ja sam prije 20-ak dana tila otić snimit srce al kako sam opet počela pit tablete i smirilo se onda sam prepostavila da je od nedostatka željeza. Tribala bi izvadit krv al dr. mi je u  drugom gradu pa nikako ja otić.
A vidin da si napisala da si vadila krv i da je sve u redu znači i željezo je ok.tako da ti stvarno neznam reć zbog čega bi ti to moglo bit.   :Wink:

----------


## miracool

> krvna slika od prije cca mjesec dana bila super


Ups... evo sad sam vidila da si vadila krvnu sliku prije misec dana a rodila si nedavno. Onda ti je moj savjet izvadi je opet jer postoji velika mogućnost da je i tebi u pitanju nedostatak željeza.   :Love:

----------


## buby

hvala ti, miracool

----------

